# no sound output with kernel 2.6.37-r1 [solved]

## DaggyStyle

it worked in 2.6.37 but in r1 I've lost sound.

```
dagg@Starfleet ~ $ aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC888 Digital [ALC888 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

dagg@Starfleet ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

coretemp                4978  0 

xt_mark                 1093  0 

snd_pcm_oss            37270  0 

snd_mixer_oss          14683  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            26520  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      5188  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                47234  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4921  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

it87                   26900  0 

hwmon_vid               2596  1 it87

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     21697  1 

gspca_pac207            5972  0 

gspca_main             23768  1 gspca_pac207

videodev               63262  1 gspca_main

v4l1_compat            14114  1 videodev

v4l2_compat_ioctl32     9740  1 videodev

snd_hda_codec_realtek   289459  1 

snd_hda_intel          21115  4 

snd_hda_codec          68976  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

radeon                899997  2 

snd_hwdep               5766  1 snd_hda_codec

ttm                    50669  1 radeon

r8169                  34958  0 

snd_pcm                70041  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

mii                     3642  1 r8169

drm_kms_helper         25844  1 radeon

snd_timer              18057  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

drm                   161786  4 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper

snd                    52698  20 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

intel_agp              10496  0 

intel_gtt              15183  1 intel_agp

i2c_algo_bit            4663  1 radeon

soundcore               5297  1 snd

i2c_i801                7212  0 

cfbcopyarea             3097  1 radeon

cfbimgblt               2041  1 radeon

snd_page_alloc          6681  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

iTCO_wdt               10733  0 

cfbfillrect             3557  1 radeon

```

dmesg | grep alsa returns nothing.

any ideas?

----------

## ensarman

if you work fine with the previus version, I think u woldn't change your kernel

----------

## aCOSwt

Well, with more than 3000 posts... I do believe 2.6.37 is not DaggyStyle's first try...   :Wink: 

From your lsmod I deduce you mainly enabled OSS drivers.

Is the application you try to get sound from, OSS capable ?

----------

## dE_logics

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> Well, with more than 3000 posts... I do believe 2.6.37 is not DaggyStyle's first try...  
> 
> From your lsmod I deduce you mainly enabled OSS drivers.
> 
> Is the application you try to get sound from, OSS capable ?

 

aplay uses alsa.

You might just have forgotten, but are you sure alsamixer is set ok?

lspci -k might help (comparing the output from the old kernel version, or from a generic kernel).. that might point out to your missing kernel modules.

----------

## asturm

There were some alsa fixes in vanilla 2.6.37.2, maybe those make it work again (I didn't take a closer look though).

----------

## runem

Sometimes mixer levels are reset in an upgrade. Perhaps it is just a matter of ajusting the levels and save again. This happened to me recently.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> if you work fine with the previus version, I think u woldn't change your kernel

 

one must advance eventually

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> Well, with more than 3000 posts... I do believe 2.6.37 is not DaggyStyle's first try...  
> 
> From your lsmod I deduce you mainly enabled OSS drivers.
> 
> Is the application you try to get sound from, OSS capable ?

 

not sure why oss is enabled, I've enabled mostly the alsa drivers, will take a look

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

>  *aCOSwt wrote:*   Well, with more than 3000 posts... I do believe 2.6.37 is not DaggyStyle's first try...  
> 
> From your lsmod I deduce you mainly enabled OSS drivers.
> 
> Is the application you try to get sound from, OSS capable ? 
> ...

 

here:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device a002

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 6

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIB (ICH10) LPC Interface Controller

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5001

        Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c-i801

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3600 Series

        Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device e540

        Kernel driver in use: radeon

        Kernel modules: radeon

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV635 Audio device [Radeon HD 3600 Series]

        Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device aa20

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

03:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB368 IDE controller

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device b000

        Kernel driver in use: pata_jmicron

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

        Kernel modules: r8169

05:00.0 Communication controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. HSF 56k Data/Fax/Voice/Spkp (w/Handset) Modem (WorldW SmartDAA) (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Conexant Systems, Inc. Generic SoftK56

```

has can be seen, it is intel hda sound.

 *genstorm wrote:*   

> There were some alsa fixes in vanilla 2.6.37.2, maybe those make it work again (I didn't take a closer look though).

 

maybe so, can you point me to the changelog please?

 *runem wrote:*   

> Sometimes mixer levels are reset in an upgrade. Perhaps it is just a matter of ajusting the levels and save again. This happened to me recently.

 

mixer levels are the same, playing with them didn't helped.

I suspect it is the dreaded loopback but I don't seem to see it configured somehow.

----------

## DaggyStyle

dumbass alert!   :Embarassed: 

it is extremely hard to have sound when the speaker jack is disconnected from the computer..

I'll go sit in the corner now...

----------

## idella4

oh dear.

well.  never mind.  worse things happen at sea.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> dumbass alert!  
> 
> it is extremely hard to have sound when the speaker jack is disconnected from the computer..

 

Change jack for cinch ! Compiling 2.6.37 did not auto-disconnect mines...   :Laughing: 

----------

